# Trying to know how often i can smoke marijuana



## zem (Feb 18, 2011)

I had smoked for 10 years wake n'bake up until 8 1/2 months ago, when i decided i should put an end to my uncontrollable usage. actually the last 2-3 years of heavy smoking were the worst, when i couldn't enjoy it anymore, only smoked to keep me from psychological withdrawal. first i quit for about 20 days then had a few puffs with friends almost weekly, time passed and i started smoking like 3-4 times a week, then stop for a week and so on. my problem comes when i smoke every night for like 2 consecutive weeks, then i will have this anxiety which is the same feeling i had when i first quit, only much milder, like a reminder not to go back there. after that i usually would stop for 10-15days then smoke some again. 
i am still trying to find my dosage, and more importantly, stick to it! when i say i want to smoke only on sunday night, i would usually find myself smoking more often. my main concern is the negative effects it has on ME. i am sick of having these vivid nightmares, i consider this to be the worst side effect! also i am sick of nausea the first day after i quit the 2 weeks of smoking. yes this still happens but as i said much milder than when i quit my heavy abuse.  

i would like to hear from experienced MODERATE users, how often is it right for you? and were you ever a wake n'bake then moved successfully to occasional? i am most of the time happy with what i have done so far, i mean i can't be called an addict when my average use for the past 9 months would be like 3 days off one day on, and only at late night time when i have no deeds at all. however, i think 9 months is not a short time, and i worry i will remain in this stage forever, maybe never be able to live easy with it and not thinking of smoking every day. i want to develop the new habit of occasional smoking, i don't want to have to abstain forever, since going back to daily is no option for me. i am still trying to find the right frequency of smoking without having negative effects... any thoughts?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 19, 2011)

LOL--moderation is a relative term.  What is right for me is not for another.  I smoke daily, but it does not affect my life adversely.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 19, 2011)

Do all strains make you anxious? I think some do that more then others. Only you know what works for you. I wish you luck figuring this out. Do you know your not physically addicted to pot? Only psychologically dependent?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 19, 2011)

Not to sound harsh, but I doubt you'll find any or many here who can relate to your symptoms or who qualify as "moderate smokers" based on your definition. If something made me feel that bad, I'd avoid it. I love my smoke. It's a rare day (usually just too busy) when I don't burn at least one. 

I notice that you have omitted any reference to the benefits you get from smoking? I was confused by your reference to "psychological withdrawal". Is there any chance you've got a psychological or psychiatric condition and if so, are you on prescription meds? I feel there's more going on here than you've told us.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## zem (Feb 19, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--moderation is a relative term.  What is right for me is not for another.  I smoke daily, but it does not affect my life adversely.


thats so true, thats why i'm trying to finding MY right dosage. when you quit for some time don't you get these crazy vivid dreams?


----------



## zem (Feb 19, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Do all strains make you anxious? I think some do that more then others. Only you know what works for you. I wish you luck figuring this out. Do you know your not physically addicted to pot? Only psychologically dependent?


all kinds of weed i smoke cause this to me but only after some time of daily use. how can i be physically addicted if it's not physically addictive?


----------



## zem (Feb 19, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Not to sound harsh, but I doubt you'll find any or many here who can relate to your symptoms or who qualify as "moderate smokers" based on your definition. If something made me feel that bad, I'd avoid it. I love my smoke. It's a rare day (usually just too busy) when I don't burn at least one.
> 
> I notice that you have omitted any reference to the benefits you get from smoking? I was confused by your reference to "psychological withdrawal". Is there any chance you've got a psychological or psychiatric condition and if so, are you on prescription meds? I feel there's more going on here than you've told us.


the benefits i get from smoking are basically relaxation and more fun and laughter, more at ease etc... psychological withdrawal i meant by it the anxiety and the increased tension and the crazy vivid dreams. no i'm not on any prescription meds thank god, there's nothing more i guess, i'm quite normal actually  i went to a doc once, she asked me many questions all were negative so i guess my only issue is finding my right dosage.


----------



## zem (Feb 19, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Not to sound harsh, but I doubt you'll find any or many here who can relate to your symptoms or who qualify as "moderate smokers" based on your definition. If something made me feel that bad, I'd avoid it. I love my smoke. It's a rare day (usually just too busy) when I don't burn at least one.
> 
> I notice that you have omitted any reference to the benefits you get from smoking? I was confused by your reference to "psychological withdrawal". Is there any chance you've got a psychological or psychiatric condition and if so, are you on prescription meds? I feel there's more going on here than you've told us.


the benefits i get from smoking are basically relaxation and more fun and laughter, more at ease etc... psychological withdrawal i meant by it the anxiety and the increased tension and the crazy vivid dreams. no i'm not on any prescription meds thank god, there's nothing more i guess, i'm quite normal actually  i went to a doc once, she asked me many questions all were negative so i guess my only issue is finding my right dosage.


----------



## zem (Feb 19, 2011)

come to think of it, hashish has never given me anxiety, i don't mean the hash coming from our weed, the imported type ones that are grown in fields, seeded and powdered with special nets, it has less of a head high more of a body relaxation. this type of hashish cannot be smoked as bud because it tastes nasty, very heavy and will not get you high (i tried it) lol it has to be extracted. i may need some mild pure indica strain which is tasty and doesnt get me very high....


----------



## zem (Mar 3, 2011)

i have lost all tolerance to weed, yesterday night i thought i would have couple small joints and i mean small less than 1/2 gram, after the first i was fine and high, but after the 2nd one i was so high i couldn't stay focused, i really was spinning and i knew that if i don't sleep it off i would throw up, so i closed my eyes and slept, today i woke up with a strong headache, had it all day. otherwise, it's great to get so high whenever i smoke, i like to have the full effects of smoking, and i couldn't get as high when i used to smoke a lot. i am smoking twice a week on average, still want to do it less often, but what can i say, i love weed and its effect, i try to smoke at a pace where i don't get negative effects and take the maximum positive effects from it. really, try take a 15 day break and then smoke, you would be happyyyyyy


----------



## nova564t (Mar 3, 2011)

Even though I smoke all the time, I never smoke a couple of joints. When I smoke it only takes me 1 or 2 hits and I'm baked. Maybe you can try smoking less when you do smoke. Instead of reducing frequency I would try reducing quantity.


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2011)

I know my tolerance is ramped up big time....I probably shld take a break for at least a week but it is kinda hard with so much dank on hand right now.
During the work week I only smoke after work...getting high before or during work is not an option in my line of work.


----------



## zem (Mar 4, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> Even though I smoke all the time, I never smoke a couple of joints. When I smoke it only takes me 1 or 2 hits and I'm baked. Maybe you can try smoking less when you do smoke. Instead of reducing frequency I would try reducing quantity.


you have a point there, i only smoked 1/2gram in 2 joints, come to think of it, i would have been happier if i didn't smoke the 2nd one. next time i will smoke just one  but i don't know when it will be, hopefully soon


----------



## zem (Mar 4, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I know my tolerance is ramped up big time....I probably shld take a break for at least a week but it is kinda hard with so much dank on hand right now.
> During the work week I only smoke after work...getting high before or during work is not an option in my line of work.


at first you would probably need more than a week maybe 2 before you lose tolerance, then you would need to keep smoking light not to get your tolerance back. it could be hard to have so much dank and not smoke it at first, but with some time it will be easier. i have many full jars right now but i only smoke when i chose to  it took some time for me to get there but i'm happy with the fact that i can keep it in my drawer and not smoke it if i don't want to. you might want to store it somewhere else away from your place for some time, this will make it easier, i actually had to get rid of my stash when i first decided to quit cuz i couldn't do it with my weed around, then it became easy... just a thought


----------



## Roddy (Mar 6, 2011)

I smoke like a chimney...seriously. Went through 5 oz of the Kandy Kush and Pineapple Express in 3 weeks...and love it!~ My desire was to be able to light one up whenever the urge struck me, I am now able to and loving that!

Work coming up soon, seasonal job (golf course)...and yes, I mow high!!


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 6, 2011)

LOL is right. Been there. THG is right bout moderation. 

I smoke 3-5 times a day up to 20 down to 1. Smoke as you see fit and for the love of god get a hobby before you become depressed or worse


----------



## zem (Mar 6, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I smoke like a chimney...seriously. Went through 5 oz of the Kandy Kush and Pineapple Express in 3 weeks...and love it!~ My desire was to be able to light one up whenever the urge struck me, I am now able to and loving that!
> 
> Work coming up soon, seasonal job (golf course)...and yes, I mow high!!


lol *** 5oz in 3 weeks thats like 6.6grams per day daaaamn! how can you finish them! in my heaviest smoking days i would go through 4 grams max! i had the same plan to be able to smoke as much as i could but eventually found me trying to finish my huge stash before i flowered the next and it was hopeless really, i had a flood of bud it became like a devotion to smoke lmao thought i should control this and use responsibly, but that's because it affected me negatively. i cannot be happy if i am stoned 24/7, but that's just me so...


----------



## zem (Mar 6, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> LOL is right. Been there. THG is right bout moderation.
> 
> I smoke 3-5 times a day up to 20 down to 1. Smoke as you see fit and for the love of god get a hobby before you become depressed or worse


i got me several hobbies in fact, i don't know why you think i will become depressed, i believe i'm far from that, i believe that if someone becomes depressed when he quits, then he's only masking it with weed, but not solving it so he should solve the reasons of his underlying depression. my quitting caused me some side effects like anxiety and stress but no depression at all


----------



## Roddy (Mar 6, 2011)

zem said:
			
		

> lol *** 5oz in 3 weeks thats like 6.6grams per day daaaamn! how can you finish them! in my heaviest smoking days i would go through 4 grams max! i had the same plan to be able to smoke as much as i could but eventually found me trying to finish my huge stash before i flowered the next and it was hopeless really, i had a flood of bud it became like a devotion to smoke lmao thought i should control this and use responsibly, but that's because it affected me negatively. i cannot be happy if i am stoned 24/7, but that's just me so...



I have help lmao! You and I seem to think differently, you want to use up all you have before producing more, I want to make it to the next harvest with some left over...I am a true addict in that I worry where the next joint will come from!


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 6, 2011)

Roddy, im the same way. i like to know i've got more before i run out. lol

Now for Zem, I smoked everyday several times a day for many, many years. 2years ago i stopped cold turkey and didn't smoke for nearly a year. the first wek or two was the hardest for me. after that i didn't think about it as much and i could be around folks while they smoked and was fine. at first i had crazy dreams and really couldn't get smoking off my mind. you've gotta decide what you wanna do and stick with it. if you don't wanna smoke then have a little will power and don't do it. when evrything is out of your system for a little while you'll be fine.

if your having any kind of physical symptoms when you stop smoking then i would say your physicaly addicted. if its all in your head the its a psychological addiction. if you get sick when you smoke either stop smoking or smoke less. don't let it control you, thats what makes an addict.  JMO


----------



## zem (Mar 7, 2011)

slowmo yeah i was there before quit cold turkey like 9 months ago but only for 20 days or so but after that i didnt go back to daily, so now i can stop with no craving at all anytime i want and that was my concern, i don't want to have any trouble with quitting or feeling hooked again, i don't want it to be all or nothing, i've heard of many who quit and then went back to daily smoking all day and that means they couldn't control it. if that was my case, then i would have to quit forever, rather my goal is to control it, smoke it occasionally so that i don't feel any negative effects on me. it is no option for me to smoke daily. it is a bit harder to smoke once every 10 days average than it is to smoke daily, obviously because we like the effect, but with time, it will become a habit, and i'm almost there now. still sometimes, i find myself smoking more often so that when i quit, i feel some mild side effects not to compare to my first quit, and this is what i want to avoid from now on, trying to keep the rate low and constant


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 7, 2011)

its a simple as not doing it. if you really are in control then you should have no problems not smoking everyday. you make the choice to smoke everytime. so it's up to you not to smoke when you know you shouldn't. pretty simple to me.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2011)

I can and do quit on trips, especially cruises, never even have a crave. On the way home though, and knowing there's smoke at the end of the line...I am jonesing like crazy the whole way. It doesn't control me, I know I can quit and proven it time and again...but no chance in me quitting for good, ever.

As long as you don't let it control you, you're golden!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 8, 2011)

Moderation is key to all things in life.


----------



## salecaptain (Apr 1, 2011)

Zem,i found your thread very interesting and tho one that i can get connected with.
Before i started to smoke daily i was hyperactive teenager not unersdanded from the rest of the world.I get in a fight with other people for about twice in a week.MJ helped me a lot to come down and really beacome better person.I smoked MJ for 19 years.16years i smoked daily and for some 13 years i smoked realy a lot.Mostly strong indoor strains.I had pauses when i went to holidays about 2weeks in a year because i do not cross borders with MJ.I think this is important do it for all, at least 2 weeks in a year without smoking.Last year before quiting i did not do that because even on that(commn place that i go every year for 2 weaks and there were realy no smoke until year ago) place i had smoke last year of my smoking habbit.
Last two year of smoking  a strange toughts beacome to get on my mind.Last 4 months of my habbit i get a bit depressed and loosing the wiilling to live and work and fight for a life and evrything(good and bad)what life brings within.I thought, that is, because of really foggy and cloudy winter that we had but when the son show up nothing changed.I MUST MENTION that i was constantly on stres situation for last 3 maybe for years of smoking time.I think this is imoprtant fact fro thing that happened latlley with me.Last two years a colud not find time to smoke.So instead to sit down and smoke and chat with my friends for 3 hours i smoked a gram or two in 45minutes and than run on for life obligations(worrk,family etc..)usualy in a trafic jam or whatever...
So one day i sleeped realy a few hours(maybe just four) and next day a had a interwew for a new job witch took me altogether 4 hours(i had to wait two hours for second seeing with some peple).I did not have time to eat and a friend of me pushed me to drink a small shoot of whiskey.Than i had  45 minutes to smoked one, pick up my kid and break trough a traffic jam on the other side of city to take my kid to a tranning.It was a really stressy situation for me and i smoked one and get on run again.After i smoked and get to  school to pick up amy kid,BANG, it hited me hard, anxiety.It lasted for an hour or two.Late that day at  night i smoked carfully but nothing happened.Next day i did not smoke for hole day and in the evening i smoked couple of puffs but joints would come on and on and it hited me again.It was so hard that i could not see any meaning of living sowever.After an hour feeling was gone.OK i said,to myself this was your last joint,anyway i was thinking to quit almost two yeras before all the time but i was not strong enough to do it ,souronded with hard time smokers and a friend that always want to smoke and has never enough.But the problem was that this anxiety would come on for an hour or two in the morning and in the evening in the days that followed and without smoking.I quited other bad habbits too(to much surfing on the net,too much following politics and what happens around the world, to much friends that calls you and wants to have smoke with you)and start to jogging(i mean playing sports) a lot.
Soon, afer a week or two, my problems get milder and after disapered.Now i started to enyoy life in a difrerent way. I do not eat so much like before i lost some pound etc...Soon after i get hyperactive again starting to argue with people about stupid things and want to represent them that i have a point .Luckily i solve this very fast, trough religion.Luckily i started to read a book written by a monck(i hope it is a correct word and i spelled corrrect for a person of religion).I bought this book two or three years before not toched it.Book waited for the proper moment.I was religius even before but i did not pray so often as i do now and i did not go deep in the religiiuds things.I do not do it now either but just more than before.Book gave me conifrmation about of some my points and show my how i was wrong abut others that i had(getting my point to others if i know that i am in wright,fighting against unjustice etc)but most of all it told me that all people should live in peace and  be peacfull and tried to be com down as they colud.So now i do not get nervous(almost) at all. Before i get nervous very fast if i would not smoke specialy if some unjustice hapened to me....
Now to your issue.I am wondering the same question as you do Zem.I know i would like to smoke again one day and i wondering, what is the right amount and interval of smoking.I do not smoke now for allmost one month and i do not have intention to smoke at least few more months before start again.And it  would have to be special ocasion with special people....I think a period of  20 days(if i understand coretly that was your period without MJ) is way too less to get clear or to consider peacfully how to go on with MJ.I think you should do  your abstinens for at least 6 months and than see how to go on further.That is my intention to do it.I wolud like to mention that spooky dreams that i had first two weeks of my abstinens and that everyone is writting about that dreams.Realy weard.Now the thing comming down about dreams with me, it happens sometimes(this morning)but not anymore everyday.
Abuot what is wright amount to  to smoke again, Zem i do not know beacuse i do not have that kind  expirience but i am sure that you have to stay clean for 6 month at least.Try even 3 months and you will see.
I wolud be glad if we share our expirience more on this thread. If you or other people have some more questions for me go on...
Sorry for my english grammatics i write spontanusly without using adictionary or anything else.Also, i did not wright a lot in english in my life.I hope that this is not problem for others.. all good  and peace to all of you i must stop writing now. hope we share more expirience on this thread......
greetings


----------



## zem (Apr 2, 2011)

salecaptain, it is a nice story that you shared. i think that you have a point, think of it, if i had abstained 10 months ago for 6 months, i might not still be thinking of it, but i didn't think i had to quit something i love for so long. instead i kept a low dosage of smoking and this is helping, but probably slower than if i had abstained for longer. i think i had many benefits because of lowering so much my intake, i have developed the habit of working out and improving my work. i don't feel any kind of fog and i feel more right than ever, and most of all i am happy  only still not at complete ease with how much i smoke. it can be called an addiction lol i mean i only smoke because it's beautiful but i know i can skip it, but because it is forgiving and sweet, it's always harder to do it less often  i cannot put myself in your place, i'm much younger, no marriage or kids yet, smoked for 10 years heavy 1 year light, and that anxiety got to me much sooner than yours


----------

